# Born! April 15th!



## obie (Mar 28, 2011)

My platy, Big Momma, gave birth again today! Her first pregnancy was 18 fry, and today she gave birth to 40!  4 undeveloped eggs came out too :'(




























and the relieved mother!


----------



## thlim (Apr 2, 2011)

congratulate new babies ! =]
my guppy gave birth to 8 fry when her first pregnancy haha


----------



## obie (Mar 28, 2011)

here they are 8 days later!


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## onefang (Apr 10, 2011)

Congratulations! They sure are cute little buggers.


----------



## obie (Mar 28, 2011)

2 weeks old! I've got them on small flakes and crushed freeze dried blood worms.


----------



## ray-the-pilot (May 14, 2008)

Every successful fish breeder is faced with this question, "What do you plan to do with all those fish when they grow up?"
40 x 1.5" = 60" of adult sized fish. This means you will need 3 twenty gallon tanks to keep them all at adult size.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

It's so much fun to get babies! That's one of the things I really like about live bearers. Mollies are one of my favorites because their babies are so big. I always found something to do with all of them.

Have fun with the little tykes!


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

That's cool that you got 40 babies. What do you do with them?


----------



## christian_cowgirlGSR (Jun 20, 2011)

I, too, would like to know what you do with all the babies. I made the mistake of getting a male and a female dalmation molly. I lost count at 75 for the first batch of fry! After that, I gave the babies AND the daddy away!


----------



## ray-the-pilot (May 14, 2008)

christian_cowgirlGSR said:


> I, too, would like to know what you do with all the babies. I made the mistake of getting a male and a female dalmation molly. I lost count at 75 for the first batch of fry! After that, I gave the babies AND the daddy away!


Giving the daddy away was a mistake. Once impregnated, the female can make babies for the rest of her life, even without a male.

If you don't do anything to protect the babies most will be eaten by the adult fish in your tank so having the male arround would help to keep down the population. Get some other bigger fish as well.


----------

